# Ninth Annual World Pinhole Photography Day



## christopher walrath (Mar 19, 2009)

*This just in From Tom Miller of **www.pinholeday.org*

The coordinators of the ninth Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day are busy preparing for this upcoming major global festival. It will be the traditional last Sunday in April; the next one will be April 26, 2009. Anyone, anywhere in the world, who makes a pinhole photograph on Pinhole Day, can scan the image and upload it to the www.pinholeday.org website where it will become part of this premier gallery of lenless photography. 

Last year, 2628 participants from 62 countries contributed images to the WPPD 2008 Gallery. Over 100 events - workshops, exhibits, lectures, etc. - were held throughout the world. All of these events were coordinated locally by volunteers. 

If you don't have this celebration marked on your calendar please do it soon! Join the world in this joyous celebration of simple photography. 

Watch the www.pinholeday.org website for more information. 

HOW YOU CAN HELP... 
- We are looking for help with our publicity efforts in various countries and regions. These local or regional coordinators would be part of the team that our Publicity Coordinator, Paolo Aldi, is assembling to spread the word about our sublime, yet joyously wacky, annual pinhole exhibit. Mostly this would be emails to publications, schools, galleries and other groups in your area. If you would like to help with this effort, please contact publicity at publicity@pinholeday.org. 

- If you'd like to organize an event, such as a workshop, lecture or a photo shoot, you can add it to the events calendar at www.pinholeday.org/events or contact events at events@pinholeday.org. An event can be as simple as a pinhole excursion with friends or interested photographers, or it can be a workshop or exhibit. Check the "Workshop Resources" documents on the Pinhole Day Resource page for ideas. 

- If you are a teacher, your students can participate in WPPD as a group. To do this, enter your class's participation as an event at http://www.pinholeday.org/events/addevent.php. Choose "classroom" as the type of event. Your class will be listed as a "group" in the gallery. When your class is selected from the group list, it will create a virtual exhibit of your students' work. 

- If you are a graphic designer... we're interested in suggestions for a new, or alternative, logos. Please submit your ideas to support@pinholeday.org. 

Another major holiday is in the works for April 26, 2009! We all look forward to your photograph in the 2008 gallery. 

WPPD 2009 Coordinating Team 
Tom Miller (Lead & Events - USA) 
Nick Dvoracek (Support - USA) 
Chuck Flagg (Education - USA) 
Paolo Aldi (Publicity - Italia) 
Jason Schlauch (Webmaster - USA) 
Wolfgang Thoma (Translations - Belgium)

*Don't forget. CiM will be releasing their Pinhole Double Issue late next week.*


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for the notice, Chris!


----------



## Dick Sanders (Apr 24, 2009)

Chris:  I'm ready with my pinhole idea. I'll be out early to shoot, then home to the darkroom to develop. Then, scan, prepare, and upload to the site!


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 25, 2009)

SAN-DERS!  SAN-DERS!  SAN-DERS!  I'm looking forward to tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Apr 25, 2009)

Chris: Should we start a thread here tomorrow -- for forum users to post their World Pinhole Day pics here, too?


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 26, 2009)

So this is just a bump.  Let's see what we have here . . .


----------

